# I have just realized just how much i need him.



## Barngurl314 (Feb 24, 2008)

Over the past...month or so, i havent really been going out to see my horse, because of my grades are slipping and other things. I never really appreciated him, well, not really. And my horse is one of those horses who get extremely attatched to people. He pouts when i dont come spend time with him. So here's the story...

My dad, he is one of those dad's who yells a lot and stuff like that. Well i was being all smart to him when i was grooming my horse [he was untied, loose], well my dad started yelling at me and came over to smack me. I ducked under my horses belly and shrunk back in fear. Now here's something that really amazed me. I am on the opposite side of him from my dad, and my dad tries to come over to me when my horse, pins his ears towards my dad and rears at him. My dad runs to a corner and my horse chases him there, cornering him, he couldnt escape. well...i got my hore off of him. eventually lol. 

but it just goes to show me just how much my horse loves me and how far he will go to prove it. i love my horse with all my heart. my days that used to be spent hanging out with my friends, are now spent with him. he is amazing. <3 and one more thing, my dad never messed with me again! :wink:


----------

